

KISSMetrics or Mixpanel? Why I Made the Decision Before Seeing the Product - startupstella
http://matchist.com/blog/mixpanel-or-kissmetrics-why-i-made-the-decision-before-seeing-the-product/

======
loceng
If you're wanting/demanding a meeting or call the next day and that's your
main decision making point, I imagine that you might be a high-demand
customer.

Also, maybe KISSMetrics make themselves this initially available to everyone -
which is why they have the time to respond quickly to you initially, but then
backend support is slower. Or all levels of their support are good because
they're an older company and have had time to evolve to that.

You can't really know.

MixPanel did respond in the same day, they just weren't available immediately.

~~~
startupstella
this is one data point regarding how initial perceptions of customer service
can influence buyer decisions.

